
Show HN: Seobots.io – simple bots for task automation - grammakov
Hello HackerNews!<p>I would like to invite you to test drive a project I&#x27;ve been working on for qute a while: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seobots.io
This is the long awaited (by myself) release of a concept that I have first presented a few years back.<p>The initial idea was to create a platform capable of hosting small scripts which I constantly make for work and grating everyone access to them, without the need for downloading anything from github or console knowledge requirements.<p>These scripts (aka &quot;bots&quot;) can do all sorts of things, such as scraping, posting, parsing – you name it.<p>If you are a developer you can hook your service to the platform and make it available to the public.<p>Thanks for your time and looking forward to your feedback.
======
leshokunin
This is cool! We’re a small team working on automation for email. I’m curious
what’s your vision for this? Are you looking to sell the use of those scripts,
the making of them? Is this just you? Is this open source?

~~~
grammakov
Hey! Thanks for your feedback. The scripts aren't opensource. I'm a single
founder, the project is 100% bootstrapped. Hope this answers your questions!

